# R.i.p billy



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

Billy had been very poorly for sometime now , he had a few visits to the vets . He had a liver infection , he will be sadly missed R.I.P Billy


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry 4 ur loss R.I.P BILLY


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

